# I have a sickness... and the only cure is more MAC!



## hello_kitty (Apr 3, 2010)

I was bored so I took pics of all my palettes today.  They're not the greatest as my point and shoot got confused when there were light and dark colors together, but it gets the point across 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll try to get pics of the rest of my stash soon!





Row 1: Retrospeck, Solar White, Grain, Nanogold, Photorealism
Row 2: Vanilla, Vex, Naked Lunch, Creme Royal, Ricepaper, Phloof! (in  pot)
Row 3: Orb, Shroom, Rice of Spring, Cloudburst, Dreammaker





Row 1: Espresso, Cork, Soft Brown, Omega, Copperplate
Row 2: All That Glitters, Mulch, Cosmic, Amber Lights, Expensive Pink
Row 3: Honey Lust, Woodwinked, Satin Taupe, Bronze, Tempting






Row 1: Sweet Chesnut, Sketch, 100 Strokes, Glamour Check!, Twinks
Row 2: Embark, Spiced Chocolate, (empty), Quarry, Haux
Row 3: Lucky Tom, Magnetic Fields, Patina, Club, Saddle





Row 1: Fertile, Indian Ink, Top Hat, Well Plumed, Satellite Dreams
Row 2: Violet Trance, Stylin’, Parfait Amour, Beautiful Iris, Digit
Row 3: Dovefeather, Hypnotizing, Shale, (empty), Fig. 1





Row 1: Creme de Violet, Lotusland, Petal Worship, Mancatcher, Up At Dawn
Row 2: Hepcat, Romping, Stars N’ Rockets
Row 3: Trax, Star Violet





Row 1: Newly Minted, Gulf Stream, Steamy
Row 2: Swimming, Bio-Green, Lime, Bitter, Lucky Green





Row 1: Plumage, Bottle Green, Grey Range, (empty), Mink & Sable
Row 2: Humid, One Off, Urban Decay Vert, (empty), Henna
Row 3: Greensmoke, Image Maker, Fresh Approach, Aquavert, Warm Chill





Row 1: Pink Freeze, Sweet Lust, Slip Pink, Yogurt
Row 2: Passionate, Sushi Flower, Budding Beauty, Sunset B, Swish





Row 1:  Deep Truth, Freshwater, Electric Eel, Parrot, Moonflower
Row 2: Felt Blue, Fade, Cool Heat, Atlantic Blue, Climate Blue
Row 3: Aquadisiac, Too Dolly, (empty), Birds & Berries, Contrast





Row 1: Red Brick, Orange, Firespot, Courage, Paradisco
Row 2: Coppering, Cranberry, Seeds of Love, Brash, Off The Page
Row 3: Chrome Yellow, Gorgeous Gold, Rated R, Goldmine, Bright Sunshine





Row 1: Beauty Marked, Pandemonium, Knight Divine, Electra, Idol Eyes
Row 2: Typographic, Nehru, Carbon, Stately Black, Scene
Row 3: Smoke & Diamonds, Silverthorn, Cumulus, Bough Grey, Silver  Ring





Row 1: Crystal Avalanche, Chill
Row 2: (empty), Gesso



Enjoy!


----------



## blusherie (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! I'm definitely jealous of your palettes!


----------



## arlingtonian (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the palette full of brights.  So pretty!


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 3, 2010)

^I agree, I think that one is the prettiest, too!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Apr 3, 2010)

Dang, great collection!


----------



## n_c (Apr 3, 2010)

I LOVE your palettes!


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks!

I know some aren't pretty looking in appearance wise... my black/silver/gray one had a VERY unfortunate fall off of the bathroom counter so I had to quickly pressed back in some of the shadows (Beauty Marked and Nehru mostly... most of Smoke & Diamonds just fell out in fine powder I couldn't scoop up).  I should take the time to redo them properly some day.


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Apr 3, 2010)

Aw man, beautiful palettes! I love the first three especially.


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 4, 2010)

I love how everything is organized 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i love your green palette.


----------



## nunu (Apr 5, 2010)

Love your palettes!!


----------



## feeorin (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm soo jealous of your palletes


----------



## maryphillips07 (Apr 6, 2010)

that some serious eyeshadow palettes! 
Lovely!!


----------



## ashizzle (Apr 8, 2010)

I love how you label your palettes! So organized


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 8, 2010)

^ It's at least organized to what makes sense in my head... haha.  I hate those colors sometimes, though, that doesn't really fit neatly into my scheme.


----------



## xJustgirlie (Apr 9, 2010)

waauw, i love the palettes!


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful collection!
Nice pictures, too.


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 9, 2010)

Ahhhh I want that palette with blues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Most girls I know prefer very neutral colors but I adore bright ones especially blues, can't get enough of them. 
Great collection


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nieriel* 

 
_Ahhhh I want that palette with blues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Most girls I know prefer very neutral colors but I adore bright ones especially blues, can't get enough of them. 
Great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I rarely use blue shadows, that's why it's funny I own so many, haha!  They're hard to resist buying!


----------



## lenchen (Apr 28, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------

